# Leaving Your paint machine??



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Seen two guys on the job site arguing and want to see what everyone else does. Do you leave you paint machine in prime or spray position??
Graco or Titan


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a mark 4 graco..i do a quick flush than leave in prime position put gun in bucket of water


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't like to leave pressure on the pump. If somebody bumped the valve, it would sure blast them.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Turn pressure all the way down, relieve pressure at gun, turn valve to prime, put gun in water, and if done for the day flip switch to off + unplug

Most of the the pressure drops away when you relieve at the gun but it could still surprise someone. The only foolproof way is to put it in prime.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Open the pressure valve.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 10, 2012)

I flush but then put in spray position to hold pressure, but turn the pressure almost all the way down. Just enough pressure on the dial to make it make a couple strokes and seal the bottom intake ball shut. My logic in this is that it eliminates any possibility of air in the system. Been doing it that way for twenty years.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Never thought about it that way Gryphon but what your saying makes sense, especially if your going to be storing the machine for a while.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

Always leave mine in prime its a Graco Gmax 4900 convertible never had trouble as far as air in the system goes really dont see how that's possible


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

you take the tip out and put it in the hand trip then put it into HOT water and let it run...


----------

